# Why do you like flashlights?



## tron3 (Oct 14, 2005)

My memories goes back to when I was about 3 years old. We lived in an apartment and my father was building a new house for us only blocks away. One night he drove over to see the progress and make sure no kids were hanging out in the garage.

He pulls out his big 6v lantern and lights up the inside. The power and light impressed me. After we moved in, I often found that flashlight and played with it until he had to hide it. We even played with regular plastic flashlights given the chance. Such humble beginnings.  

Some guys get off on muscle cars, others want the best PC, which mine still ranks in the top 10, or so. Other people just like the power of a great flashlight. Why do YOU like flashlights?


----------



## Sigman (Oct 14, 2005)

Besides being a very practical tool for sooooo many different uses (safety, security, finding lost things, using one to "light the way" to fix something where there isn't enough light or power at all, etc.)...

I think with me, it's a gadget that with the science of creating light just makes it fascinating.

You know gadgets, always getting more and more complicated/better designed and hopefully more efficient - smaller/brighter/longer running/more durable...


----------



## greenLED (Oct 14, 2005)

-primal fear of dark
-like cool gadgets and tinkering with them


----------



## Freedom1955 (Oct 14, 2005)

I like to see in the dark.


----------



## saunterer (Oct 14, 2005)

I was asked the same question when on vacation this summer. My response was "you carry an umbrella if there is a 50% chance of rain, right? Well, there's a 100% chance of darkness tonight. Plus, why do you have a spare tire in your car?" 

Seemed to satisfy the relatives.


----------



## TomH (Oct 14, 2005)

Because being stuck in the dark sucks! :laughing:


----------



## Bravo25 (Oct 14, 2005)

In one fell swoop I become the "ERADICTOR of DARKNESS". Maliciously, and with exreme prejudice, destroying the darkenss wich would hide from the light. Protector of the visionly impared I am. I can reach tall buildings, light things faster than a speeding train, and I unaffected by the lack of light. All with the activation of a mighty switch.

On those dark nights I walk. Looking for all that would hide from the light. Where there is darkness, I will be. For I have the light. And on those lonely nights when I move about with stealth, and find myself happening upon a dark deserted tunnel, I have the means to light my way. Should I happen to see at the other end of this dark tomb like structure that stretches for what seems like forever, another light, I feel comfort knowing there is another like me out there. Another soul that too has found the secret of conquring the darkness. One who shares my joy of dealing darkness a measure of justice. One with whom I could form a friendship with. A bond of likeness that seperates us from those who have not yet found the light.

That is of course unless it is an oncomming train!


----------



## leukos (Oct 14, 2005)

When I was first learning to camp and hunt with my uncle, he had a 3D Mag that I thought was the coolest piece of equipment. I bought one for myself and it satisfied that need for about 15 years. I suppose now though, this hobby kind of reflects me and what I value: being a little out of the mainstream, quality, functional, prepared, beauty, etc.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 14, 2005)

It started when I was kid with Flashlight Wars!! We used to play hide and seek at night in our neighborhood with our parent's flashlights. Since then I was obsessed with bright lights.


----------



## zespectre (Oct 14, 2005)

I've always been fascinated with the way light works. Initially with flashlights I was interested in creating light at all, but as time went on and I learned more of the physics behind light the whole topic of precision made lighting just got more and more interesting to me. (I mean, the whole notion of LOP on a reflector to cause the "wavelets" of light to miss each other thereby avoiding the darkness created when light waves cancel themselves out, what a concept).

It's not just flashlights though, I also collect lanterns of all sorts from pressure burners back to simple dead flame oil burners.

And of course this fascination with light also led to my other favorite hobby... photography.


----------



## TKC (Oct 14, 2005)

They have always fascinated me!! What can I say? And I like to see in the dark.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe 25% need and 75% gadget factor.

Geoff


----------



## C4LED (Oct 14, 2005)

There's been interest in this type of stuff going way back. See link:

Greek Mythology - 

"Prometheus: A god of fire, burning, and craft. He decided to steal fire from the gods after Zeus disagreed with his idea of helping the humans."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus


----------



## Glow Worm (Oct 14, 2005)

Hiya all, seemed the perfect thread to start with)

Im new to CPF

My interest in flashlights has recently turned from practical to the beginings of a collecting hobby as well.

For me flashlights have everything that sparks my interest in things. 

Most of the ones i like are made of metal

All of them are a weapon against darkness

when i was young I was slightly afraid of the dark and to calm me down and against my mothers wishes my dad threw me a flashlight to shut me up one night.

Boom portable fear destruction in a hand held size

Although im no longer afraid in the dark with or without a flashlight

Flashlights are like fire, it is just awe inspiring to have something so small be so powerful

As a human male and a father there is a deep desire to be sure of what im seeing sometimes and only with a decent flashlight can this be acheived.
Not to mention what others have stated about the obvious uses in saftey and work environments

Whats not to like about having the power of the sun in your hands

Seeing my kids grow up there interest in flashlights right now are for the same thing, to make sure that coat on the dresser isnt the boogie man and to pretend they have working lightsabers


----------



## wmirag (Oct 14, 2005)

1. General safety.
2. Generaly utility, especially after hitting middle age!
3. Means of escaping building/subway should power fail.
4. Appreciation of a perfectly engineered tool.
Thanks to boutique manufacturers, we have unspeakably
good lighting tools for every task. While I like all lights,
I'm particularly fond of EDC's thumb-sized and smaller.
While handling and using something like the HDS is a joy in
itself, the leverage that such a small thing can give a 
person in need of light is profoundly satisfying. I don't
want to overstate this, but for me it conjures up the
march of human progress. In a very real sense, these 
lights are the products of millions of man-years of basic 
science and applied R&D in dozens of fields. It's hard to believe
that somethig the size of your thumb can give you clean, white
light all night (and longer) for the cost of a buck-twenty-five
battery. You can almost see the hand of God at work!


----------



## karlthev (Oct 14, 2005)

1. Frequently great machining--love of mechanical do-dads.
2. Most interesting electronic gear--theoretical and practical.
3. "Cool" aspect.
4. The light...the LIGHT!!


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 14, 2005)

In another, similar thread to this, I tossed the idea that maybe more than a few CPFers used to be afraid of the dark. I knew I wasn't the only one! :nana:


----------



## CLHC (Oct 14, 2005)

When I was a small time little kid, my uncle had the coolest flashlights around and he would let us play with it + the fact that I was a tad bit afraid of the dark due to my older cousins telling them there horror stories of the Mau-Mau, so I need those flashlights. . .

Neato factor and fascination of the lighting technology influences me towards it. Also the fact that some years ago, I thought the 4-D Mag was the best there and no other. Let me explain. . .

Came home late one evening and I hopped the front gate to our home. There are no lights on the street where I live + the fact there is a huge tree that provides A LOT OF DARK SHADE during the peak day light hours. So that makes the front area of the house pitch black during the night. Since I already know the exact paces to the front door (Maglight is in car in driveway because it's too big to EDC) after hopping the gate I heard movement in front of me! I high-tailed it out of there and headed to my car to grab the 4D. With batteries already drained and the cast of yellow light I shined it towards the front door. Lo and behold! My brother decided to bring home an American Staffordshire! Now that really got me feeling very put-out since I don't particularly care for dogs! It doesn't know me. . .Yet! Had to go in through the side door 'round the far side of the house. . .

Since then I've been EDCing and liking a lot of different lights—back then to the ones I have now. . .


----------



## Zigzago (Oct 14, 2005)

With so many problems in our lives that we have no control over, it's very satisfying to be able to make at least one problem (not having enough light to see something) go away by simply pressing a button.


----------



## Lightbringer (Oct 14, 2005)

...because I like to bring the light...


----------



## kalengkong (Oct 14, 2005)

It begins when my sister gave me the 2AA no brand flashlight for camping for me. 
and it was very very disapointing moment in the forest with only that 2AA flashlight.
It was on 2001, then on return, i try to search maglite , then want to modify it, then on google, i Found this FORUM! *bright shiny light comes upon my desk*
then from maglite, going to surefire, scorpion, etc etc etc....

 too much spending in flashlight now.


----------



## Big_Ed (Oct 14, 2005)

It's the power to restore one of my senses that has been stolen by the darkness. Also it's just plain handy to have a flashlight or six nearby!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 14, 2005)

They are just neat gadgets that are useful. I like tinkering and modifying too.

Most of all, I don't see good in the dark anymore. Also I am really spoiled by really good quality flashlights. That is CPF's fault. I never knew how many there were......


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Oct 14, 2005)

I like Flashlights, when in the dark we are totally useless without them


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 14, 2005)

when I was a kid mom would go to a place and trade comic books and we had something like 50 used comics to last us for a few months and I would get a flashlight and hide under the covers at night reading them. That is when I got hooked on flashlights.
Nothing like a taste of daylight at night and being able to bring it along with you.
I guess I like portable light and have been EDCing a light for about 15 years now but until I got here I had no idea what good lights were I just got what I could find at camping stores and other local places.


----------



## Firebladz (Oct 14, 2005)

Because their magically delicious!

oh wait, no no because they scare the boogeyman away! yup ok thats the one :candle: :naughty: 

Firebladz.


----------



## haley1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Because in all the detective show when I was a kid, the good ones always had a little 2 C cell light in their pocket and a big 6 cell in the car. And the heroes going into the caves after the evil aliens always dropped their Eveready's and were left in darkness. So I'm basically just getting ready to save the world. Or according to my wife, I'm a geek.


----------



## Flea Bag (Oct 15, 2005)

I've simply been fascinated with light since young. Little red LEDs on electronics, graphic equilizers, glow-in-the-dark-objects, the light on my father's car dashboard, glow-sticks, laser pointers, bicycle lights etc... basically all kinds of lights.

They're just so beautiful, whether weak like LEDs or the cheap lights for sale at a carnival or powerful and I could just play with them for hours.

I remember when I was a little boy and went to a holiday-island for the whole weekend in a chalet stay with family friends and some of my own. Someone gave me one of those green chemical glow-sticks for the weekend. I actually only activated it when it was time to leave the island and it ran so beautifully for so many hours and as it faded the next day, I grew very sad -as if all my good times and memories of the weekend would end if the light finally died down.  I tired to recharge the stick by putting it in the sun but it wouldn't work and I kept the stick for its sentimental value for months.


----------



## eebowler (Oct 15, 2005)

I like gadgets.The technology is interesting. LED flashlights and high power flashlights are VERY uncommon in my country. I like having lights that are different from what everyone else has. It's a distraction. 

Believe it or not, I like the dark. When current goes, I strap 3-6 lights arround my waist and walk arround the house aimlessly. I hardly ever put on my lights unless someone else needs it. The dark is comforting.


----------



## Grox (Oct 15, 2005)

The utility of it. And the gadget factor.

One time I had to change a tyre with only my dim mobile phone screen to see by. That got me started.


----------



## Navck (Oct 16, 2005)

Lets say when I was young, I played with Maglite AAs on candle mode a lot.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Oct 16, 2005)

Why--?

1. FREEDOM: To enable uninterrupted living and mobility in the dark -- in day-to-day OR emergency scenarios.

2. TACTICAL THINKING: To enhance my situational awareness.

3. SAFETY: To avoid being surprised (i.e., "early-warning radar")... and enable swift and effective reaction to any imminent/nasty surprises discovered thereto.

4. REALITY: To dominate my environment wherever I go (because, when the environment dominates me, I'm vulnerable to accidents, surprises... and victimization). 

5. RESPONSIBILITY: To minimize my reliance upon others -- or other/public lighting systems -- for my own security.

6. CIVIC DUTY: To "pick up the slack" for naive, non-situationally-aware, non-flashaholic Sheeple who've submitted to PC cultural conditioning that mandates trendy feebleness and vulnerability "for the common good" (*barf*).

Regrettably, evolving to this (non-Sheeple) mindset often requires an ugly "radicalizing experience" for many. I sense minimal "sheeple-ness" in the Flashaholic breed, but not so with our unenlightened critics.

In summary, totally reliable/readily available illumination tools dramatically facilitate Personal Independence AND Safety (and, sometimes, Public Safety, as well) while elevating one's Quality Of Life. 

Cheap/unreliable/unavailable flashlights don't.


----------



## segan (Oct 16, 2005)

I think ever since I was young I've been fascinated by flashlights. Also where my family lived when I was young didn't have the most reliable mains power. There'd be at least one blackout per month, it was always fun to whip out the flashlights and candles and muck around.

My first light I can remember was a 2AA minimag clone, then when I was in high school I bought myself a 2D mag and used that for ages. It wasn't until this time last year that I was looking for a better light and happened to see a surefire in a shop. So i goggled "surefire" and found this place.... been hooked ever since.


----------



## tron3 (Oct 17, 2005)

Sigman said:


> ...
> You know gadgets, always getting more and more complicated/better designed and hopefully more efficient - smaller/brighter/longer running/more durable...


 
Yeah, that pin points it for me. Knowing how little juice LED's use, the concept of brighter light with less engergy is fasinating. Now that I know a 2 D cell flashlight is about 16 lumens, and 3 D cell, mag is about 24 lumens, having 120 lumens in the palm of my hand is like ...
...:wow: 


In the late 1980's, Radio Shack had these flyers where once a month they would give away a free flashlight. I forget if you had to buy batteries or just purchase something. I went in every month and got my flashlight. One of them was a 6 cell unit, I believe. They were all cheap plastic, but I wanted them for my "collection". 

Ever since getting my new metal LED's, I gave them to my father and he took them to Florida for the old people to use. Yeah, I know they were old and probably more collectable. But after having LED, I viewed them as crap. Why keep it? I won't use them, would just become clutter.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Oct 17, 2005)

When I was about 20 years old I had gone on a hunting trip in Fredericksburg VA to a camp that my buddy owned. We got there after dark and there were a bunch of people already there. I had had a few beers and stepped out into the darkness to relieve myself. It was pitch black and I stumbled around the corner of the house and headed for what seemed to be a patch of bushes. I stood there doing my buisiness when suddenly I became aware of a yawning gulf before me. I couldn't see it but I could feel it. I backed up and headed back to the cabin. When I woke up in the early mornign light and walked outside I realized that I had been standing on the edge of a 40 ft cliff above the Potomac River and had nearly walked off the edge to my death. Freaked me out and I have carried some sort of flashlight ever since. Glad I found this place several years ago and although my wallet has suffered immensely I have to say that it has been worth every penny.


----------



## sonofjesse (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm a geek I guess. Being prepared is the main thing, even with just a cheap incad for 2 bucks can be very useful. So many peaple I know don't carry a flashlight mcuh less make sure the batteries are not dead. It's good to have one to play with like most of us do here, but what if your broke down at 2 am and need a light, and the batteries are dead. A cheap incad with new batteries is like a lifesaver and great enough to do what u need.


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Oct 18, 2005)

I think greenLED about says it all. In a near pitch black area it's so satisfying to whip out a good strong light and illuminate the dark corners.


----------



## Learjet (Oct 19, 2005)

I get the odd snake or 3 when walking own the backyard in summer and I like to see them well in advance. Some of my relatives also live in snake infested land so I like to take a bright one when visiting them. Though that doesn't quite explain why I have a dozen or two of them.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 27, 2005)

I just love any flashlight, if is with Leds better...


----------



## greenLED (Oct 27, 2005)

Learjet said:


> I get the odd snake or 3 when walking own the backyard in summer and I like to see them well in advance. Some of my relatives also live in snake infested land so I like to take a bright one when visiting them. Though that doesn't quite explain why I have a dozen or two of them.



Well, simple math, my friend, simple math.  If you need 1 flashlight to spot 3 snakes, and you live in a "snake infested area"... that's.... :thinking:... a dozen or two lights...


----------



## bexteck (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess it all started with the cub/boy scouts. I was always the one with the gadgets, digital watch that could do about 20 different things, best flashlight (usually something that had an incandescent bulb along with a florescent tube and some other features), and at one point even a Gen I night vision scope. When I got to high school, I was recruited to run the lighting system for our drama group's shows, as well as other events that took place in the auditorium. Once there, I used my knowledge of electrical circuitry to improve and repair many of the broken lights and circuits in the system, even replacing all of the signal wires in between the control board and power supplies. Since graduating, I have not had a great deal of involvement in theater and I miss it sometimes, although it could just be that I miss having 50,000 Watts of light at my fingertips. I am currently in college studying electrical engineering, and flashlights just fit perfectly with my interest in electrical devices, my schoolwork, and of course the boy scout motto; Be Prepared.


----------



## redduck (Oct 27, 2005)

Because they are useful tools and fun toys.


----------



## sadkomodo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just another fun toy/gadget. Plus I'm clummsy enough during the day light hours, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Radio (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi, My name is Radio and I'm a Flashaholic!!!


----------



## Mags (Oct 27, 2005)

I too remember a large lantern my father used to own. I believe it was larger than a normal 6v lantern, forgot what kind it was. It was great, I would be able to draw on the clouds with that thing. Lived in Germany at the time, mountainous area so not many streetlights which added to the effect. Only wish I took more advantage of such a time...  Anyway, I loved flashlights from who knows how long before that, and I remember a man I knew who once had a AAA minimag, with a lanyard. He gave me that minimag. One day took the lanyard and looped it through my little belt loop, and poked the light through the loop into a strong little knot..... I loved the mag, and I will always like maglites because without them, I wouldnt be here today.


----------



## CajunBabe (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, it started when I was young and afraid of the dark. Later when I became less afraid (or less willing to admit it), my family would do a lot of camping. Lanterns and flashlights became a necessity for doing tasks and walking around the campsite and when night fishing. Dark places have always given me a sense of being at a disadvantage as a result of not able to identify my surroundings.

CajunBabe


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have to agree. Some part of growing up and coming to terms with what's in the darkness. I remember very clearly when I got my first "real" flashlight - a 4D Mag, and my ability to sleep much sounder knowing I could light up the room in an instant. 

Last night, while going to bed, I looked between the nightstand and the bed at the Streamlight 35X, 2C Mag with red lens, Surefire Z3 that were right where i could grab them. I wondered about the people that have one or two flashlights in the whole house. Everyready 2D's with old batteries that were sitting in the back of the drawer or in the glove compartment. How were these people raised? What went on in their formative years to have never faced the question, "What was that noise?" 

There was a thread about dads, and dads having a flashlight near their bed. My dad always had a light near his bed. For a guy who retired as a policeman and then became a volunteer firefighter, he taught us the entire gamut of emergencies, how to deal with them. Fires, car accidents, intruders etc etc. One thing that is common to most all emergencies is the need for a good personal light source. We all had lights near our beds growing up. When we had people sleep over, it was perfectly normal to make sure they had a bed, pillow, blanket, flashlight. Having seen emergency situations unfold and finding victims that would have been okay if they had a decent flashlight to find their way out, get to the door, get to the window, get to the phone, drives home the need for everyday people to have a decent light available to them.

I guess flashlights have that "cool - ready for anything" appeal, but are in themselves perfectly harmless. We all like gadgets, guns, knives, but we can't always take them everywhere we go. A flashlight can be carried everywhere and still have that something special... that ability to do something when things go wrong and stand out from the "someone else will take care of me" crowd.


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 28, 2005)

when i was growing up i had lots of cheap torches and knives
when i was 12 my grandparents bought me a Maglite 3D
i used that maglite for ages - i still have it 
now that i do security i have got some of the highest quality lights i can afford (magcharger, inova t4, Pila GLX3R, SL stinger, SF6P, L4, Pelican M11 etc) i love small bright lights
i edc a light because i find them handy - especially a small bright light like a L4 or E1L


----------



## scaredofthedark (Oct 28, 2005)

doesn't my name say it all???

Light is cool, and flashlight equals light, so flashlights are cool.


----------



## Literator (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been fascinated with flashlights since I was a small boy almost 50 years ago. A few years ago, I probably had 15-20 of them around in different places - in the car, in the garage, around the house, and of course a Photon on the keyring. About a year ago, on a whim I ended up buying an Inova XO3 at a Sharper Image, and that was the beginning of the end. Soon I was moving on to Surefires, starting with the E2E, which is still a favorite, and then the L1, L4, and E1E. A few weeks ago, I sprung for a raw LionCub, and it's hard to look back.

So I guess there's some deep fascination with light, along with the utility of knowing you're covered in a power outage. I was actually in a Walmart when the power went out. I had my Photon that I brought out, which made it all worthwhile. Of course they had emergency lights that flipped on, but I had my own person light!

--Bob


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 31, 2005)

It seems we all start this the same way:

Ever since I was kid, I've always had a thing for flashlights. I don't know why, but I just do. I don't have a large collection of them either. I remember an old flashlight my uncle has, that, everytime we went over to visit, I had to go take a sneek peek at. I guess it was one of those tin ones with the attached magnet. I've always had the thought that someday I might need a bright light for something (two Brinkmann's in the car). Even to this day, everytime I go into some store, I always, always, always gotta go look at the flashlights on display. It's the same ole lights for sale, but I always have to look. I try and find one that has been taken out of the package by someone else, who then put the batteries in, and I just have to turn it on. I'll shine it down the isle, up to the ceiling and so on. I guess we're not alone. I saw some Surefires about a year ago in a store, but wasn't familiar with them at the time, especially the price. But they sure looked good. I went back several other times, and you guessed it, straight to the flashlight section. Less than two weeks ago, I went back and bought a SF G2, and now..."I have seen the light". It was either a SF or a Scorpion. I'm already eyeballing some other lights, small and powerfull is what I like, one that has a 'holy crap is that bright' reaction to. Who cares about the price, they're just cool !!!


----------



## Orion (Dec 1, 2005)

CajunBabe said:


> ....... Dark places have always given me a sense of being at a disadvantage as a result of not able to identify my surroundings.
> 
> CajunBabe



Bingo. My friends think it's crazy (or a little Geek-afied) that I carry a flashlight on my belt (L1P) and one in my pocket (Arc AAA Premium), along with an extra battery for each (that's the one piece of information they REALLY find amusing). But, I've had a few moments in my past that would have gone smoother had I a flashlight in my hand. If anyone has ever stepped into a "black hole", you'll know what I mean. 

Then there's the story I heard about power going off in a subway and people navagating by the light of their cell phones!!! D-:} Thus, I 'ditto' the idea of wanting to "identify my surroundings". 

Plus, little lights (like the Arc AAA Premium) are just so darn cute! 

I'm much better set up now with my EDC, but when I started out, I was EDCing a Underwater Kinetics 2AAA Incandescent. I've come along way from then.


----------



## 78CJ5 (Dec 1, 2005)

Because they're mint.


----------



## Babo (Dec 1, 2005)

My wife gives me a quarter for every worn out D cell I give her.
She makes nifty reindeer "teams" out of them and sells them to
the local Christmas shop. I keep my RayOVacs running day and night.


----------



## Luxman (Dec 1, 2005)

Because they are so useful... and its nice (and fun) to have the right kind of light for a specific situation.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Dec 1, 2005)

Because it's this beautiful intersection of art, engineering, and commerce.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 2, 2005)

Because there is a 100% chance of darkness tonite. And what other device is there that can so totally reverse nature. Dark is so very dark.I was hooked at 4 in the early 60's with a chrome plated red plastic bezel'ed eveready flashlight.

[url="http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ev004178xt.jpg"]




[/url]


----------



## taiji (Dec 2, 2005)

wouldn't it be cool to have power like Cyclops, Superman, the Green Lantern etc to project some sort of energy, like photons , a good distance off? well, a flashlight lets you do that.


----------



## missionaryman (Dec 31, 2005)

the usefulness of it, the gadget factor and the fact that you can modify them and upgrade them and stuff.


just always have liked don't really know why.


----------



## pr5owner (Dec 31, 2005)

the creation of light fascinates me,


----------



## ScottyJ (Dec 31, 2005)

I have loved flashlights for as long as I can remember...even the cheap stupid ones. Before I discoverd this site, I didn't know anything better than a maglite existed...but I do know now. I have a three year old daughter who loves lights too, especially my HDS. She can change the brightness and she loves it. If you give her a cheap light, she gets mad a throws it. It is awesome. She will be well trained.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm a gadget freak and I get to use what I've learned from my RC Car/Airplane/Helicopter days into modding these damn things. I'm no engineer or natural number cruncher so I get my pleasure from tearing the lights apart and soldering wires everywhere.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 31, 2005)

redduck said:


> Because they are useful tools and fun toys.



Exactly!

Grandpaw gave me the gene...


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jan 1, 2006)

I've allways liked flashlights. Just didn't have much of a selection growing up. I was in BoyScouts and loved to camp. I allways had a 6 cell maglite, lantern and some small mini mag or something like that. Just within the past three years, I've really discovered my fascination with flashlights because of a sales man at Gander Mountain. I was working Security and the little mini mag that they issued just didn't do the trick. I went to Gander Mountain (since they are a hunting and camping store) and asked if they had any small lights that were bright. The person introduced me to SUREFIRE and WOW, I was hooked. Couldn't believe how bright such a small light could be. So I bought the G2 with the blue lense cover and the P61 bulb. Brought it to work and that little flashlight lit up the night. I was addicted. And now that all these neat, bright little LED lights are comming out, well, I just need more lights


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 1, 2006)

You know...I honestly don't know exactly why I like flashlights. I've always loved things that blinked, flashed, and glowed, so I guess I just have that "flashlight gene".
You know, that unusual gene that makes you genetially attracted to things that blink, flash, and glow.


----------



## fieldops (Jan 1, 2006)

When I was a kid, I remember playing with those super cheap give away radio shack 5 cell lights. I would try to get as much throw as possible. The flashlight thing never left after that. Now I have alot more lights, and am alot less wealthy.


----------



## rikvee (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks for reviving a good thread, missionaryman!

I work in dark theatres and nightclubs, I NEED flashlights.
Since they're there, I use 'm everywhere....

I also love artful design, form and function combined.
To me, beautiful woodwork, an electronic circuit board or nicely machined metal parts can be much more fascinating than most things in an art gallery.....


----------



## chiphead (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm for anything that might save my backsides someday! And I'm also a sucker for about anything with a chip in it.


Happy New Year
Chiphead


----------



## Ice (Jan 15, 2006)

> Bravo25 wrote: In one fell swoop I become the "ERADICTOR of DARKNESS". Maliciously, and with exreme prejudice, destroying the darkenss wich would hide from the light. Protector of the visionly impared I am. I can reach tall buildings, light things faster than a speeding train, and I unaffected by the lack of light. All with the activation of a mighty switch. On those dark nights I walk. Looking for all that would hide from the light. Where there is darkness, I will be. For I have the light. And on those lonely nights when I move about with stealth, and find myself happening upon a dark deserted tunnel, I have the means to light my way. Should I happen to see at the other end of this dark tomb like structure that stretches for what seems like forever, another light, I feel comfort knowing there is another like me out there. Another soul that too has found the secret of conquring the darkness. One who shares my joy of dealing darkness a measure of justice. One with whom I could form a friendship with. A bond of likeness that seperates us from those who have not yet found the light.


 Very nice! 

As far as I'm concerned, I like gadgets and high tech in general and as a physicist I am fascinated by a tool which on the one hand is very simple (just emit light) and works by a very simple principle (if something gets hot enough, it glows) but on the other hand can be very complex, involving quantum mechanics (especially if LEDs are used), advanced chemistry (especially batteries) and many complex manufacturing methods in general.


----------



## Safety1st (Jan 15, 2006)

They let me see the bad guys....


and the bad guys don't like to be lit up.....

:goodjob:


----------



## dim (Jan 15, 2006)

Because they taste like chicken.

73
dim


----------



## colubrid (Jan 15, 2006)

Learjet said:


> I get the odd snake or 3 when walking own the backyard in summer and I like to see them well in advance. Some of my relatives also live in snake infested land so I like to take a bright one when visiting them. Though that doesn't quite explain why I have a dozen or two of them.


 
my sentiments exactly

http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={658DB8BB-5CA1-4F95-98D1-799A6AE89B01}&exp=f&moddt=38671.0018885995


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 15, 2006)

Anything that spins, makes noise or radiates I like, Flashlights happen to
be one of them


----------



## Macaw (Jan 15, 2006)

I like to be prepared for emergencies. I carry so much emergency stuff in my pickup truck it's downright silly! I also love pocket rockets. Those small EDC lights that put out lots of lumens. My current EDC powerhouse is the Peak CPF Special. I also EDC my L1-P on my keyring. When I get the Orb RAW Ni, I'm going to hang that around my neck and call it "jewelry".


----------



## pathalogical (Jan 16, 2006)

colubrid said:


> my sentiments exactly
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={658DB8BB-5CA1-4F95-98D1-799A6AE89B01}&exp=f&moddt=38671.0018885995


Colubrid,

Correct me if I'm wrong, were you the one who had the neighbour with all the lights pointed toward your house ? I was reading that thread and was interested in knowing what happened, but they closed it due to "illegal" advice/suggestions that was posted. What ever happened ? Is it still ongoing ?


----------



## colubrid (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing can be done about it legally. I checked with a lawyer. Code enforcement and of course the cops.


About the only legal thing I can do is buy something like a costco HID and point it at her house.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 17, 2006)

colubrid said:


> my sentiments exactly
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft.dll/standard?pictid={658DB8BB-5CA1-4F95-98D1-799A6AE89B01}&exp=f&moddt=38671.0018885995



Mine too! Here where I live, I have seen a snake or three! When it's warm out I worry a bit.

Still can't explain 100+ lights....


----------



## Cessy (Jun 3, 2013)

I always regard flashlight as a useful tool until I recall far memory when I was young. Then, I enjoy the shining lights in the darkness with a small gadget.


----------



## PANGES (Jun 4, 2013)

... Because I'm scared of the dark, and I want the dark to be scared of me.


----------



## jaycyu (Jun 4, 2013)

To wield the best there is to offer.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, a person's first post is to revive an 8 year old thread from the dead huh? Cool.

I've pondered this question when it was brought up and mused upon many possibilities. Fear of the dark? Sure, I had it too, but not any more. I'm one of those folks who doesn't turn any lights on if I wake up to use the bathroom at night. 

When using the bathroom at night, I can plod along navigating my way in the darkness just fine (no kids to leave 'land mines' in the dark) and I don't even need to bend down to check if the seat is up or down or if I'm positioned right and aimed at the target, I just tap the bowl with my shin (years of impact conditioning = no pain) and I'll know exactly where I'm standing and if I need to raise the seat, I do it with my foot. So no, I may have been afraid of the dark as a child, but darkness in and of itself doesn't bother me now.

I first grew to love flashlights when I used to read under the covers with one after 'lights out', but I don't need to these days (although I just got the hexlamp with 42" of extensions so I could use it as a bedside reading lamp LOL).

No, I realized that these days my main reason can be summed up in either one of two words:

CONTROL

&

PREPAREDNESS

I like being in control of my surroundings and situation, which is why I EDC the things I do, and have spent the time to learn and practice the things I know. Because if there's truly a need for certain things, it can mean the difference between convenience and a huge inconvenience or at the worst, life or death, between having and not having it. Sometimes, it's something as simple as illumination, other times it's specific skills like CPR, the Heimlich Maneuver or swimming or general skills like basic first aid and knowledge of biology, physiology and chemistry, or woodsmanship, basic mechanical knowledge for maintenance and repair etc. Most people may never use or need these things, but if you're lacking in some of these when they're vital, it could be too late.

Two comments I hear often from friends and acquaintances is, "how do you know everything?" and, "you're always prepared for everything aren't you?". I'll confess, these comments make me feel good about the effort I've put into preparedness, even if I know they're not true. No one knows everything, least of all me. No one can be prepared for everything. But laying the groundwork for preparedness is a good start.

A good flashlight (or more appropriately, flashlights) is part of that preparedness that allows me to quickly and easily exercise control over my immediate environment and situation by rectifying a case of insufficient available illumination.


Max


----------



## vinte77 (Jun 5, 2013)

As a child, I liked things that glowed in the dark and now what better than high power flashlights.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 5, 2013)

When I was 14 (11 years ago) I went to a three gun match with my dad that had a raffle after. I won a surefire G2 and my dad ordered one the next day and we have been surefire fans ever since. I didnt even know anything else existed other than surefire now I have discovered all the other good brands and have gone flashlight crazy in the last few weeks. I think it is easy to get hooked on them because they are advancing so quickly and you have to have the next generation of this and that whether its small and super bright or huge and throwy


----------



## djdawg (Jun 5, 2013)

First light I can remember is the cheap RayO-Vac plastic 2 D cell light , that you had to shake it sometimes to get it to work .....LOL
Ive always liked lights .......I thought Mag light was the best till I got to this forum.........all hell has broken loose now.
I got to many now......... way to many but love them all.


----------



## Bacon (Jun 5, 2013)

For me lasers are still cooler than flashlights (and much more expensive!) but these flashlight LEDs are much more forgiving than a pricey diode.
I love how I can just get a $10 host, take out all the goods. And pop in a U2 and stack some AMC chips.
And ka-pow motha------- $25 ~1300Lumens

Basically they are super cheap to make, and can just lower the Amps for lighting in your house / car


----------



## Valkman (Jun 10, 2013)

I started carrying a light with me the same time I started carrying a gun - they really go together and I have been in a casino in Vegas when the power went out so the light was very useful. But guns, knives, lights, watches they all have a great appeal to me.


----------



## fredx (Jun 12, 2013)

Freedom1955 said:


> I like to see in the dark.



+1


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Jun 12, 2013)

bluemax_1 said:


> CONTROL
> 
> &
> 
> ...



Cosigned! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kaban (Jun 15, 2013)

I like flashlights for the same reason mankind liked the fire when they first made one.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 16, 2013)

An interesting thread resurrected.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Kaban said:


> I like flashlights for the same reason mankind liked the fire when they first made one.



? It keeps you warm and began a long standing tradition giving males the opportunity to gather round it grunting while ensuring some food gets burnt and some is still half raw?


Max


----------



## Bravo30 (Jun 16, 2013)

its funny i love flashlights but when im outside i dont like to be all ''lit up'' so most of the time i walk around the woods with no light..... i actually feel safer in the dark


----------



## besafe2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Why do I like flashlights ?
I honestly wish I knew the answer,


----------



## AdamJo (Jun 18, 2013)

My obsession started when I was learning how to talk. My first word was "dada" and my first multi-word sentence was "light on." My grandmother and grandfather used to own a 1989 Ford Mustang with a map light in the front overhead console. When I traveled with them as a baby I would ALWAYS say "light on" as soon as I was strapped in, and we would ride with the map light shining on/near me day or night whether it was a 2 minute drive or a 10 hour drive. When they turned it off I would start crying and fussing until it came back on. And since then I've always been a flashoholic!  I began to think I stood alone with my obsession with flashlights until I found this forum!


----------



## smako (Jun 24, 2013)

In Australia, you're not allowed to carry a knife political comment removed - Norm much less a gun. I have a torch on me at all times because I know it can help me defend my self.

Plus I legitimately don't like the dark. I like the item of knowing my surroundings are in my control.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jun 24, 2013)

I really enjoyed going camping with my family as a child, and that evolved into an interest in survival gear.

In an urban environment, flashlights are some of the most useful (important?) survival gear around.

I also find that they can also make excellent, relatively low cost, gifts. Many people still have no idea just how bright some of the current small AAA or AA lights (even the "low cost" lights) can be.


----------



## N8N (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not really obsessed with flashlights... honestly. I'm just one of those guys that when I get it in my mind that I need to buy something - like when I looked around and realized that all I had was an old Mag-Lite - I want to buy the best, or at least something high quality that will give me good value for the money and isn't going to disappoint me. Hence, my presence here.

Unfortunately, I already had a little interest interest in high quality lighting for the home - I already knew that many CFLs were crap - and also have been a car guy for years and also have more than a passing interest in good automotive lighting, so I'm still here...


----------



## Sukram (Jun 25, 2013)

The flashlight has a lot of functions. It's a defensive and survival thing. Also it's very confinient to carry the light every day - at home, walking, for outdoor activities, camping, fishing, hunting.
I think many forum memebers like to collect the flashlights. It's their hobby.
Someone like cheap/expensive, small/big, holdhand/headhand. Everyone chooses that flashlight he/she likes/needs/wants.


----------



## RoBeacon (Jun 25, 2013)

When I was about 4 my parents lived in a home that got dark when it rained. I was afraid of the dark so I begged for a light got a 2AA Dorcy Krypton light. With that light I would rule the house anytime it rained or got dark. It was like a security blanket. Then I got a flashlight that had a pull out head that turned it to a small lanten with an optional metal shield to guard your eyes from staring directly at the bulb. 19 years later I discovers CPF and the brand 4 Sevens.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have no choice, I was literally born this way!

My mum tells me stories from when I was younger and it's apparent I was born a flashaholic, Most kids ask for toys and stuff, I asked for flashlights, I remember buying my first maglite solitaire with the slide over holder with 4 bendy arms on it  I thought it was the best light around until I got a maglite mini 2xAAA which I loved for years and I still have both of those lights!

I yearned for more power for years then one day whilst surfing the web looking for lights I discovered this place :thumbsup:, I joined straight away and never left. That was when I was 17, I'm now 22 and still learning, from finding this place I did what most do, DX for cheapie over rated lights, then your first fenix ( in my case an LD01 SS ), then from 16340's to 18650's in bigger lights looking for more power and more power until you realise that power isn't everything and you start looking at what a lights intended use is or it's strong points. Then your first surefire ( mine was a 6p ) and then your next. 

I'm currently at the stage of LEGOing surefire stuff but will no doubt one day move onto exotic customs, it's changes we all go through I think:]

Jamie


----------



## LGT (Jun 30, 2013)

I like flashlights because many times, not only are they needed for serious purposes, for which my lights serve me well. But they're also fun to just play with. Be it flashlight tag or find the hidden object, usually a tennis ball. I just think activities like these keep people connected and interactive, instead of sitting in front of a video game, get outside and play.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 30, 2013)

my mother, being a nurse, had a lot of cops as friends. she worked the night shift, so they used to give her those big, silver, aluminum flashlights, that ran on eveready silver batteries with the blue cats on them. the batteries used to leak (something to do with me and my brother leaving them on?), but the officers would make some of the greatest finger shadows up until then.
growing up in Jamaica, light was the only thing that allowed me to get around the house at night. otherwise you would be skateboarding on some humongous roaches. plus the power wasn't very stable in montego bay, and flashlights were used to keep the riff raff out of the neighborhood (funny, they acted the same way as the roaches when you turned the lights on)
in h.s., i was in a program that took us to bell labs on a regular basis. we played with lasers, as well as in the astronomy program where we would divert lasers with prisms and such. when i was in the coast guard, i was drawn to h.i.d.'s like a moth to a flame (the "portable" ones used car batteries, and were guarded more heavily than our weapons). i worked in retail when i got out, and always had a mini maglite when they first came out. my cheap a$$ boss would never turn the lights on in the warehouse except by the entrance, and we had to feel our way thru when we killed our batteries. i went to the big mags when i went into security, then streamlights when i became a cop. training with some army counterparts got me into the a2 aviator, but i couldn't justify paying double for these when the streamlights did just fine. though from a defensive point of view the mag-charger was perfect for my needs, and easier on my pocket when i had to blow out a bulb "weaponizing" it.
needing to travel a little lighter doing executive protection, and working in a computer room got me into wolfeyes lights. 

oh hell. what was the question again?


----------



## Cinder (Jul 1, 2013)

As a kid I was fascinated by anything that emitted light...glow in the dark toys, toy cars and trains with battery powered headlights, etc. I remember asking for a flashlight as a gift, and also remember giving one of those red plastic Eveready 2D (I think) flashlights as a gift to a girl classmate during a Christmas exchange gift event. I remember the disappointed look on her face when she unwrapped it. During my teenage years I even remember carrying one of those waterproof 2AA Garrity incandescent lights during the day, saying to anyone who questioned me "just in case there's an eclipse". 

20 years later...

I still love glow in the dark objects and flashlights! Having a flashlight makes me feel secure the same way it did when I was a kid. It's just one of those "nice to have things" in your pocket.


----------



## ShroominDave (Jul 1, 2013)

For me it startedwith a fasination with light in general. I have always been interested in the ability to carry along a source of power - and light. It started for me with gas lanterns but flashlightsare just so portable and functional whats not to like????????????


----------



## Archimedes of Syracuse (Jan 2, 2014)

I have used flashlights since I was a youth in the Boy Scouts. I used them in the Marines for just about everything, and I continue to use them as I now work for the sheriff's department. Flashlights always come in handy.


----------



## wjv (Jan 2, 2014)

Didn't care much about flashlights back when incandescents were the only choice. Had a couple Maglites but always felt like I had to haul extra bulbs and 5 extra sets of batteries everywhere I went.

Then 20 or so years ago I bought a Tekna. didn't have much throw, but ran on 2 AA batteries for 5 or 6 hours, and was almost indestructible.






Over the years, as LED lights became cheaper, I picked up a bunch of el-cheapo lights, including several from Target. Typically they took weird battery sizes. Then I few years back i discovered this site and bought my firs quality light. An iTP C8T with the infinite 6-190 lumen adjustable output, and pretty good throw for a AA light. 

I've always had an interest in being prepared, which up to recently has meant stocking candles, oil lamps and Coleman lamps. All of which are a fire hazard. Imagine having an earthquake aftershock with oil lanterns sitting on tables. . . Now I stock quality LED lights with very long run times, and a good supply of rechargeable, lithium and alkaline batteries. Plus I have some solar chargers and two smaller generators. (1200W & 2000W). No more fire hazard!


----------



## njpiney (Jan 2, 2014)

I am just starting to figure out that I am gear junkie. I like to have good quality gear that has a purpose and valid uses. Researching and trying new flashlights until I find one to fit my needs is a lot of fun, keeps my mind occupied, and keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## ven (Jan 3, 2014)

Being able to turn night to day at a press of a button never wears off................


----------



## sybaris (Jan 6, 2014)

Because I'm a Jedi and the force is with me ... always.


----------



## Fast LT1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know why, but generally when I use something everyday as I do a flashlight, I tend to get obsessed. I like to change them up and use something different every now and then. I also only like the best of the best, when it comes to tools, guns, lights etc....


----------



## buds224 (Jan 6, 2014)

Because there's never a power outage when I have one on me. Good thing? Bad thing? LOL.


----------



## leona912 (Jan 7, 2014)

convenient and easy to carry with. And my lighting ever flashlight is very bright and not very expensive that's why I love it so much.


----------



## armenakadino (Jan 7, 2014)

I like flashlight since they are very useful tool that is great to have when you need it.


----------



## monstermadness (Jan 14, 2014)

I use flashlight to do light painting and also provides light to access my gear during dark times


----------



## lionken07 (Jan 14, 2014)

"I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life" John 8:12


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 15, 2014)

Because they "Pierce" the darkness.


----------



## Goldwrap (Jan 17, 2014)

I've always liked flashlights, but now they're cool enough to be a legit hobby.

Novelty + usefulness = can't resist.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Jan 18, 2014)

My Dad would usually put some type of Eveready flash light in my stocking for Christmas each year- regardless of the pile that would accumulate in my bedroom. In college he gave me a some new type of well made light by Mag Lite. That started it all. Now its a venue for me to let my hobbies of tinkering, building quality things from quality components, etc run free. Its also about finding that 'perfect' light for me. Much like one has a box full of holsters for their carry gun.


----------



## IMightBeWrong (Feb 15, 2014)

I was convinced by the EDC community that I should start carrying some type of light, so I started with a penlight. Then I found my way to the single CR123 form factor which remains my favorite EDC type to date. I am an EDCer plain and simple, and a flashlight is my most useful EDC tool (although I'm by far and away more of a knife and gun guy).


----------



## MrCrane (Feb 16, 2014)

They represent adventure


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Feb 16, 2014)

lionken07 said:


> "I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life" John 8:12



Amen


----------



## rayman (Feb 21, 2014)

Mainly because it is a hobby that is indeed useful . And then I'm too interested in the technical part.

rayman


----------



## Cooey (Feb 21, 2014)

I like gadgets. I like preparedness. It's gonna get dark tonight fo sure.


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 21, 2014)

I love the outdoors and such activities as hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, etc. As with knives (another hobby area I like), I was searching for tools that did a better job than what I already had. Over time you come to see that the incandescent Mini-maglite that seemed to do the job fine before, no longer makes the grade. The search for something better brought me into subjects which are fascinating in themselves - that I was never aware of before finding CPF.


----------



## Lumenologist (Feb 21, 2014)

What else can brighten your day, er, night, so efficiently and effectively and fit in a pocket?


----------



## Prepped (Sep 7, 2015)

...I can't let this thread die. I had to bring it back from the dead...

I've read all the responses on here, and the thing that makes me chuckle is that it began way back in 2005. Think of everything that's happened since then. The iPhone, cultural revolutions, economic collapses, wars, not to mention the unending progression of flashlight technology. I laughed a little when I saw a guy raving about how he could get 120 lumens 'in the palm of his hand', probably the same way someone will look back at this post in ten years and chuckle at this very comment. 

I love the way the technology advances. There's always something new right around the corner, and that's exciting. I also like being prepared. It amazes me how unprepared the average Joe Schmoe is out there, and it's kind of gratifying to be that guy that can come and save the day every now and again. Flashlights are such a versatile tool, and collectible too. There's something to be said about that. Think of all the collectible items that never get used, but with flashlights you can put them to practical use, and collect them as well. Perfect.


----------



## Ubec (Sep 7, 2015)

I think that flashlights are extremely useful tools which not only can make you see in the dark. 

If you use them let say after an eartquake occured, they can also safe lives.

I am also interested in the LED technology.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Sep 7, 2015)

Prepped said:


> not to mention the unending progression of flashlight technology. I laughed a little when I saw a guy raving about how he could get 120 lumens 'in the palm of his hand', probably the same way someone will look back at this post in ten years and chuckle at this very comment.
> 
> .



On that note, did anyone else laugh when they saw the flashlights/headlamps they used in the movie Prometheus?

For a supposedly no expenses spared scientific exploration team to use 2010 lighting tech however far in the future the movie was supposedly set, would be like a current top notch team being equipped with candlelight lamps.

That far into the future, I'd expect something the size of a photon light putting out 10,000 lumens or more, not even considering that they probably wouldn't need lights of any kind to see, as we already have combined I2 and thermal imaging at this time.

Of course, they used the dim lighting in the movie for dramatic effect because they don't think the average viewer would consider things like this, but I still found it amusing.


Max


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 7, 2015)

Why do I _like_ flashlights?

Well when it's dark, they're like pizza. Even bad pizza aint bad.


Why do I _collect_ flashlights? Well that's a different animal there. 
But as I get older the flashlight has more uses everyday. And with todays prices and technology there is no reason for most of us to not have a bright torch nearby at nearly every moment of the day. 

Aaaaaand they're just fun to play with sometimes.


----------



## kevin008 (Sep 9, 2015)

just like its very basic role: portable lighting. can be easily carried and taken to wherever you want. you don't know what will happen next, darkness are always there and it's much better to keep a light on your own hand.


----------



## wolfey (Sep 11, 2015)

I needed good flashlights for hunting purposes but now enjoy walking at night and edc'ing a handheld for whenever I need it.


----------



## Bill_Brown (Sep 12, 2015)

My first Need for a good flash light was when I enlisted in the military. I worked on Coast Guard boats and ships. Everywhere in enginerooms are dark places that need to be lite up. Ships go dark occasionally and emergency light systems do not always work. So most everyone on a ship carried a Maglite mini. Today with the advancement in technology I do not know what everyone uses on a ship. I just buy one for camping, or for my bug out bag. I do not collect per say. Just have them as a necessity.


----------

